# RC 10 Buggy Gold pan



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Vintage RC 10 Buggy gold pan. Comes with what you see in the picture. Was going to put it together, but to many projects right now. 
For more info [email protected]

Located in Cypress

$45.00


----------

